# Kaufberatung Lernbuch Photoshop CS / Illustrator CS



## Santo-Darius (2. Juli 2004)

Wie im Betreff erwähnt, suche ich eine gute Lektüre für die Erlernung (Basiswissen + Prof. Wissen) der Programme Photoshop CS / Illustrator CS. Es gibt ziemlich viele Bücher zu diesen Programmen und leider kann ich nicht Beurteilen welches Buch letztendlich gut ist.

-->Kann mit jemand von euch gute Bücher (in Deutsch) dazu empfehlen? Bitte um baldige Antwort, da ich meine Kaufentscheidung bald treffen möchte!

Vielen Dank!

Gruß Santo-Darius


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Juli 2004)

Immer eine gute Empfehlung die _Classroom in a book_ Reihe:

( Weiß allerdings nicht obs davon schon CS Verionen gibt! )

oder

die Kompendium Reihe von Markt und Technik:

http://www.tutorials.de/shop/3827266742/Adobe_Photoshop_CS_Kompendium_m_CD_ROM.html


----------



## Santo-Darius (2. Juli 2004)

*Kaufberatung Markt + Technik*

Danke für die rasche Antwort - habe das Buch auch bereits im Auge gehabt und jetzt da du es mit empfiehlst, werde ich es nun bestellen! Alle beiden Progs sind in einem Band!

-->Adobe Photoshop und Illustrator CS, 2 Bde. m. 2 CD-ROMs ~ ca. € 90.-

Ciao Santo


----------



## Fineas (2. Juli 2004)

Also wenn Markt und Technik für Dich nicht rufschädigend ist, dann gibt es unter:

http://www.informit.de/books/photoshop6_komp/data/start.htm

das komplette Kompendium zur 6er Version. Was das Basiswissen angeht langts alle mal und ist komplett für lau.

Darüber hinaus ist dieses Forum eine gute Adresse. Anregungen suchen, mitmachen, nachmachen, besser machen. Neben den theoretischen Grundlagen ist bei Photoshop wie so oft "learning by doing" angesagt, wenn Du wirklich was lernen willst. Jedes Buch (gerade die 1000+ Seiten Wälzer) bekommen irgendwann und meist früher als später einen Ehrenplatz in der hinteren Reihe des Buchregals.

Ansonsten ist http://www.terrashop.de manchmal eine Fundgrube für preiswerte Literatur in der nicht ganz neuesten Auflage.


----------

